# Yarn Store at NYC



## prcgd (Mar 19, 2017)

Hello!
I can only find yarn at Walmart and a local walmart-like store where I live. However, I'll be visiting NYC in two weeks and wondered if there is any yarn store I must visit. 

Any recommendations?

I'll be staying at a hotel on 42d St so anything walking distance would be awesome. 

Thanks!


----------



## kiqi (Nov 16, 2016)

Lion brand store is in New York and has lots of different types of yarn. It's huge!


----------



## knitwitty (Feb 6, 2013)

Smileys. Check online for their info at: smileysyarns.com. Also Lion Brand. Pay for a cab and even added to the cost of the yarn it is still cheap at the price and you do not have to deal with the subway.


----------



## MartiG (Jan 21, 2012)

Knitty City is very well stocked and well known. In the upper 70's. Definitely worth a visit. There is also the Yarn Company around 82nd st. Look up for the flag indicating the store. It's up a flight of steps. Also Purl Soho way downtown. Haven't been but constantly hear of their gorgeous yarns, etc. Have fun!


----------



## kendknitter (Jul 3, 2016)

Purl Soho and String Yarns are both in NYC. Also, the Lion Brand store is there.


----------



## FiberQueen (Aug 23, 2012)

School products yarn look it up. Weird name but interesting yarns. There is an app called knitmap, it is free and it is extremely helpful.


----------



## fisherwoman (Feb 24, 2012)

There are no knitting stores in and around the Times Square area where you will be staying.

You missed Vogue Knitting in Times Square in January at the Marriott Marquis, lots of Vendors.

Hop in a cab, they drive fast and get you where you want to go, rather than the subway.

The Lionbrand flagship store on Madison avenue is your best bet. They carry all the colors than cannot be found at AC Moore, Joannes and Michaels. There is also a store called String that has beautiful high end yarns on the upper east side in the 60's.

Smileys in Queens is only open on certain days and I don't think worth the trip by subway. A cab from Manhattan would run into $$$$ to get there. They have a web site so you can order over the internet.


----------



## barbara97801 (Feb 20, 2011)

I don't know how close to your hotel Sting is but you might google String Yarns and see. They're in NYC


----------



## BailaC (Sep 25, 2013)

Be sure to go to The Lion Brand store. It's at 34 West 15th St., a short cab ride away. Not only do they have all the Lion Brand yarns available in big box stores and other retailers (but in absolutely every color), they have their LB collection yarns (cashmere, silk, merino, etc.) which are only available at the store and online. Check it out at lionbrandyarnstudio.com. The staff is very helpful and knowledgeable. Note that they are closed on Saturday (and close early on Friday), but are open on Sunday.


----------



## jeanne63 (Mar 14, 2014)

kendknitter said:


> Purl Soho and String Yarns are both in NYC. Also, the Lion Brand store is there.


Purl Soho is on my bucket list! Someday!


----------



## ak1234 (Mar 18, 2017)

Hi, have a great trip! Kay at Mason Dixon Knitting did a list of her favorite NYC yarn shops as that is where she lives. Here is link to that list. https://www.masondixonknitting.com/16901-2/ MDK website also has a travel section with lists for other locations around the world and US which is handy. If you have any reason to go to Brooklyn I would suggest Brooklyn General Store as its a fun visit and has an interesting selection of yarn and some fun local restaurant options. Schoolhouse is another place that shows up on many peoples lists but I think it can be a hit or miss depending on what you are looking to find. Purl Soho is beautiful and is an amazing showcase for different types of fiber but depending on what kind of project you are working on can be on the pricey side. The nice thing about Purl is that they have many free patterns using their yarn that dont take many skeins so you can still try some yarn and make something beautiful and not have it break the bank. So, don't be afraid to check them out and the yarn is truly beautiful. But check out some of the links in the link I sent and you can get a sense of the differences between the stores. I am not sure but I think there might be a NYC group on Ravelry that would have more info. NYC is also a super place for notions and there are some great places like http://www.mjtrim.com/ to get pom poms, beads, trim etc... If you like fabric Mood Fabrics is a super place! Have fun shopping as these names are truly just the tiny tip of the iceberg that is NYC fiber related shopping!


----------



## ak1234 (Mar 18, 2017)

Hi, forgot to post this info. Just found it in my inbox from the NYC yarn crawl a couple of years ago but it has a map and is a good list to have handy:

http://untappedcities.com/2015/09/15/guide-to-11-of-nycs-best-yarn-stores-for-nyc-yarn-crawl/


----------



## ak1234 (Mar 18, 2017)

I found the actual link to yarn crawl website and it has phone app to download onto your phone to have the map and directions handy:

http://www.yarncrawlnyc.com/maps.html


----------



## ak1234 (Mar 18, 2017)

Its been awhile since I looked at the yarn crawl map so I just did a quick check. They did a really good job of making it easy to find each of the stores via subway. If you are in Times Square area you are well positioned in terms of the subway system to get virtually anywhere quickly. If you haven't been to NY before don't be afraid of the trains as things are quite safe in the Manhattan locations where most of the Manhattan yarn stores are located. Also if you have nice weather and want to explore outside of Manhattan its fun to take the train to Brooklyn to get a different sense of the city and how people live.


----------



## susanmjackson (Feb 7, 2011)

knitwitty said:


> Smileys. Check online for their info at: smileysyarns.com. Also Lion Brand. Pay for a cab and even added to the cost of the yarn it is still cheap at the price and you do not have to deal with the subway.


Smileys no longer has a store front. When I am in NYC I like to visit Lion Brand and Purl SoHo. Do a search for yarn shops near NYC and some will come up.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Purl Soho. 459 Broome St. NYC.


----------



## ak1234 (Mar 18, 2017)

Wasn't sure if Seaport Yarns had hit the list. Its a small but fun shop and you can add it on a visit to the South Street Seaport which is a fun place to visit on nice day and they have some good lunch/dinner and snack options to take a break and enjoy the river views in lower Manhattan.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

barbara97801 said:


> I don't know how close to your hotel Sting is but you might google String Yarns and see. They're in NYC


String is on Lex. in the 70s. They were the greatest shop but not cheap. Lionbrand Studio is on 15th between 5th and 6th. But please check as my memory doesn't serve me anymore.


----------



## cakediva (May 8, 2013)

There is also a shop that sells Notions on 39th Street and almost 8th Avenue....on the second floor they have really beautiful yards and they're not that expensive...a lot of people don't know about them they are between 7th and 8th Avenue closer to 8th Avenue on the Uptown side of the street. also between 7th and 8th Avenue on 39th Street and 40th Street you be in the midst of the most beautiful fabric for purchase in the world in the heart of the Garment District!!!!....and it has so inspired me to design my own clothing so I never have to buy off the rack again!!!!!!...YOU'll SEE!!!!......have fun and bring an empty suitcase!


----------



## ballerina (Feb 8, 2016)

Purl Soho seems to be a wonderful store. I have done mail orders with them


----------



## lizzie91001 (Aug 14, 2016)

PurlSoho is one subway ride plus a brief walk from Times Square. It isn't a big, imposing shop, but if you're wondering what a $50 skein of yarn feels like, this is a good place to find out. Be strong! You can drop more money here in a shorter amount of time than in just about any other yarn store I know. Even so, I wouldn't dream of not going there on a trip to the Big Apple.


----------



## Brooklynknitnerd (Feb 15, 2014)

Everyone is giving incorrect or out big date information. The Lion Brand Studio is on 15th Street between 5th and 6th Avenues. The Smiley's store has been closed for over a year. On line and hotel sales only. If you can visit Brooklyn, Argyle on Prospect Park West is the best.


----------



## ak1234 (Mar 18, 2017)

Argyle is on the NYC webcrawl map that I posted earlier along with Brooklyn General. The map has address, phone and subway directions for the stores.


----------



## grammy602002 (Apr 15, 2011)

Purl Soho is a must !!


----------



## CoraH23 (Nov 5, 2019)

[No message]


----------

